# Texans choose Mario Williams over Reggie Bush for #1 pick !



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow they really did it!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/draft06/c ... id=2425142

I wonder how this will all shake out....

Ryan


----------

